# Speedfan mit Windows starten



## TheMoneyTeam (9. Juni 2017)

Wie kann ich Speedfan direkt starten lassen wenn ich Windows boote?

Obwohl ich schon eine Verknüpfung ,unter Command "shell:startup", von Speedfan eingefügt habe,
startet es immer noch nicht mit Windows.

Nebenbei, komischer fragt es immer noch nach Administratorrechten, obwohl ich es unter Eigenschaften ausgeschalten habe.
Alle Programme, bis auf Speedfan, fragen dann auch nicht mehr nach Adminrechten...


----------



## mattinator (9. Juni 2017)

Task mit Trigger Benutzeranmeldung in der Aufgabenplanung anlegen, "Mit höchsten Privilegien ausführen" aktiviert.


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (10. Juni 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Task mit Trigger Benutzeranmeldung in der Aufgabenplanung anlegen, "Mit höchsten Privilegien ausführen" aktiviert.



Hat einigermaßen geklappt.

Speedfan öffnet sich und dadurch werden die Lüfter angepasst beim Start, aber es ist nur im Taskmanager offen.

In der Taskleiste ist kein Speedfan geöffnet. Wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Körschgen (10. Juni 2017)

TheMoneyTeam schrieb:


> Nebenbei, komischer fragt es immer noch nach Administratorrechten, obwohl ich es unter Eigenschaften ausgeschalten habe.
> Alle Programme, bis auf Speedfan, fragen dann auch nicht mehr nach Adminrechten...




Du hast die Benutzerkontensteuerung ausgeschaltet?!


Ich habe einen Autostart in der Aufgabenplanung angelegt und das läuft auch wie es soll.

Speedfan wird automatisch in den Benachrichtigungsbereich minimiert.


----------



## mattinator (10. Juni 2017)

TheMoneyTeam schrieb:


> Speedfan öffnet sich und dadurch werden die Lüfter angepasst beim Start, aber es ist nur im Taskmanager offen.
> 
> In der Taskleiste ist kein Speedfan geöffnet. Wie kann ich das beheben?


Da das Programm quasi unter einem anderen Nutzer als vorher läuft, musst Du die Einstellungen (minimiert starten und in's tray minimieren) noch mal anpassen und speichern.


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (10. Juni 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Du hast die Benutzerkontensteuerung ausgeschaltet?!
> 
> 
> Ich habe einen Autostart in der Aufgabenplanung angelegt und das läuft auch wie es soll.
> ...




Bin mir nicht sicher ob du das meinst, aber ich hab bei allen Programmen die ich täglich benutze (Browser, Games, Skype etc)
unter Eigenschaften---> Kompatibilität---> Programm als Administrator ausführen   ausgeschaltet bzw den Haken nicht gesetzt.

Ist das schlimm? Denn für mich ist da einfach nur Bequemheit nicht immer die Adminrechte zu bestätigen wenn ich Lol zocken will o.ä


Wie kann man das bei Speedfan ausschalten?


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (10. Juni 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da das Programm quasi unter einem anderen Nutzer als vorher läuft, musst Du die Einstellungen (minimiert starten und in's tray minimieren) noch mal anpassen und speichern.



Also ich hab jetzt in Speedfan unter Options nochmal start minimized ausgewählt bzw den Haken nochmal neu gesetzt.
Danach gespeichert und PC neugestartet.

Trotzdem ist Speedfan immer noch beim Start nur im Taskmanager verfügbar.


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (10. Juni 2017)

mattinator schrieb:


> Da das Programm quasi unter einem anderen Nutzer als vorher läuft, musst Du die Einstellungen (minimiert starten und in's tray minimieren) noch mal anpassen und speichern.



Hab es mittlerweile geschafft. Hab einfach nochmal eine Aufgabe erstellt und voila.

Nur hab ich jetzt das Problem mit der Lüftersteuerung...

Wenn ich eine Lüfterkurve erstelle für die CPU,  den Temperaturbereich eingrenze auf 50°C-80°C und 
dabei alles vor 55°C auf 0% einstelle und bis 70°C auf ca 45% und maximale
Drehzahl (100%) erst bei 80°C einstelle, dann drehen die Lüfter bereits bei 50°C auf 100%...
Obwohl ich es genau anders eingestellt habe.


----------



## Andregee (10. Juni 2017)

Du musst die Warnschwelle erhöhen, ich glaub unter dem Lüfter Reiter 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

